# Wi, 9th month male



## mkculs

I've been fostering a now 9 month old male who is highly human leash reactive/aggressive and dog-reactive (frustrated greeter). He's started on meds and muzzle training, and is crate trained with basic obedience and early behavior modification training. 

I can no longer keep him and his prospects are dim unless I can find a skilled and willing person ready to take on this type of challenge.

No children in the home. High school students at your discretion. It's unclear how he will be with cats or other dogs. He does fine with other dogs off leash.

Please share this information with your networks. I will drive him wherever he needs to go if the correct person is located.


----------



## Jax08

I sent Jan a message to pass on to a rescue in MN. Randy would be an excellent choice if there is a spot open.


----------



## mkculs

Thank you. Who is Randy? Pm me if you prefer.


----------



## Jax08

He is the founder of the rescue with a long resume.


----------



## mkculs

Surrender appointment made. Will see if I go through with it. Still talking to folks and looking for an experienced home/rescue b/c that would be ideal for him. I don't think he's beyond help and someone who is willing to work with him would get a good dog. That's just not me at this time.


----------



## Sabis mom

I don't recall if this has been mentioned before but do you know who bred him? Any chance for him to be returned to the breeder? 
I'm so sorry you have been put in this position, just try to stay focused on the fact that none of this is on you. You have done more then many would have to try and save this dog, and that's a good thing.


----------



## mkculs

Sabis mom said:


> I don't recall if this has been mentioned before but do you know who bred him? Any chance for him to be returned to the breeder?
> I'm so sorry you have been put in this position, just try to stay focused on the fact that none of this is on you. You have done more then many would have to try and save this dog, and that's a good thing.


The breeder has not returned any attempts at contact. I didn't know this until recently, but the student found him on Craigslist. I think that explains a lot about why we can't contact her now. 

Thank you for your unwavering support and kindness, Sabis mom.


----------



## Sabis mom

http://localdogrescues.com/german-shepherd-rescue-organizations-in-wisconsin/

Contact info for several GSD rescues. Not sure of the locations in relation to you and I don't know if they are reputable or not but I thought it was worth a shot. I wish I could take him for you, I wish I knew someone near you who could help.


----------



## Heartandsoul

If your appt stems from the help through Jax08, I really hope it works out. I think that he will have as good a chance finding the right home and match through the avenue of a rescue and or from someone well experienced.

Trying to vet an appropriate home by yourself could have it's own challenges and learning curve .

You did and are doing your best.


----------



## mkculs

Heartandsoul said:


> If your appt stems from the help through Jax08, I really hope it works out. I think that he will have as good a chance finding the right home and match through the avenue of a rescue and or from someone well experienced.
> 
> Trying to vet an appropriate home by yourself could have it's own challenges and learning curve .
> 
> You did and are doing your best.


I haven't heard back from anyone connected to a rescue. He will go to a local shelter.


----------



## Jax08

Have you attempted to contact any on your own?


----------



## mkculs

Jax08 said:


> Have you attempted to contact any on your own?


All the ones I can reach in my state and a few out of state. I'll keep trying. Some of the groups do not seem to have any presence online over the last few years. I've called a few when links/emails didn't work.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Please do as much as you can to contact breed specific rescues and referrals people have given you.

A LARGE number of our local shelters are completely closed to canine intake/placement due to the disease outbreaks from the “meat farm” dogs, from Waukesha to Door County and further.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Not trying to be unnecessarily harsh, but there are essentially zero beds available for imperfect dogs, in the public system, in this part of the state. 

A ton of the dogs from the SE have been moved to the NE, so if you can hang tight and work with him through referrals you’ve been given, until the quarantine is over (May/June) and our shelters go back to normal, you truly could be saving his life.


----------



## mkculs

WIBackpacker said:


> Not trying to be unnecessarily harsh, but there are essentially zero beds available for imperfect dogs, in the public system, in this part of the state.
> 
> A ton of the dogs from the SE have been moved to the NE, so if you can hang tight and work with him through referrals you’ve been given, until the quarantine is over (May/June) and our shelters go back to normal, you truly could be saving his life.


This is good to know. I will keep trying rescues here and in neighboring states. I have tried calling several in WI and emailing, and so far no luck. One said they don't take reactive dogs, two others said they had no availability. I would by far rather place him through a rescue so I will keep trying.


----------



## Sabis mom

https://magsr.org/content/frequently-asked-questions-surrendering

I don't know if they can take him or if you have tried them already but I had dealings with them before and we got them to pull a shelter pup that was deemed aggressive by a shelter in Georgia. So they will work outside their stated area.


----------



## mkculs

Sabis mom said:


> https://magsr.org/content/frequently-asked-questions-surrendering
> 
> I don't know if they can take him or if you have tried them already but I had dealings with them before and we got them to pull a shelter pup that was deemed aggressive by a shelter in Georgia. So they will work outside their stated area.


Thanks; I'll give it a try. I hope it is ok to have contacted multiple rescue groups--as that's what I have done over the past week or so. I'm still working through FB groups, too. It appears that some groups no longer keep a website but do have FB pages. 

I figure I can apply to most places within a day's drive, although there is always the issue of getting an evaluation done before they decide whether or not to accept him. If I have to do the trip twice, though, and it works, that's great.


----------



## Jax08

If you are going as far as Maryland, I prefer All Shepherd Rescue
https://www.allshepherdrescue.com/

Char Wills in PA has a good rep and I believe is run by a trainer
https://www.charwillsrescue.com/


----------



## mkculs

Jax08 said:


> If you are going as far as Maryland, I prefer All Shepherd Rescue
> https://www.allshepherdrescue.com/
> 
> Char Wills in PA has a good rep and I believe is run by a trainer
> https://www.charwillsrescue.com/


Thanks; I haven't come across these yet. I will contact them. 

I'm contacting any rescue I can find online or on FB. Some don't have working emails or phone numbers or the FB page last had activity 4 years ago, things like that. All suggestions are welcome. I guess the only limitation is that I need to be able to get there and back in the course of a weekend.


----------



## Jax08

If by any chance he's white then contact Echo.


----------



## Jax08

mkculs said:


> Thanks; I haven't come across these yet. I will contact them.
> 
> I'm contacting any rescue I can find online or on FB. Some don't have working emails or phone numbers or the FB page last had activity 4 years ago, things like that. All suggestions are welcome. I guess the only limitation is that I need to be able to get there and back in the course of a weekend.


No, y0u don't. The rescue can set up an evaluation through volunteers from other rescues. Then they set up a transport.


----------



## mkculs

Jax08 said:


> No, y0u don't. The rescue can set up an evaluation through volunteers from other rescues. Then they set up a transport.


I knew that for some, but I didn't realize it was the common practice. Cool. 

I've emailed and called at least 20 groups and will branch into some states a bit farther away, then.


----------



## mkculs

Update: so far I haven't had a positive response from a GSD rescue in the Midwest or Southeast (not that I have necessarily found all of them, but I've tried a lot). 

The good news. My adult son has had to move home for health-related reasons and he is interested in working with Jett. This takes off some of the pressure to place him in the next couple of weeks. I'm not sure how long my son's health will allow him to be actively involved but it does give me some breathing space. 

Obviously, my son is my primary concern. It is lovely, though, that right now, Jett is a positive influence in his life. If they can help each other, how wonderful.


----------



## Sabis mom

mkculs said:


> Update: so far I haven't had a positive response from a GSD rescue in the Midwest or Southeast (not that I have necessarily found all of them, but I've tried a lot).
> 
> The good news. My adult son has had to move home for health-related reasons and he is interested in working with Jett. This takes off some of the pressure to place him in the next couple of weeks. I'm not sure how long my son's health will allow him to be actively involved but it does give me some breathing space.
> 
> Obviously, my son is my primary concern. It is lovely, though, that right now, Jett is a positive influence in his life. If they can help each other, how wonderful.


That's a great update! I was just thinking about you last night and wondering.
I hope your sons health improves and I hope some time to breathe gives you a bit of a break from the stress.
There is always a sunny day coming.


----------



## mkculs

Sabis mom, I hope you are right. This is one of the most difficult times I've ever faced. I hope I am due for a bit of a "break" soon.


----------



## Heartandsoul

it is quite the update reading. The two situations that are causing justifiable stress coming together and seemingly alleviating it. I hope that continues for you and that your son's health improves.


----------



## mkculs

With all three of my adult/teen kids home, I decided we could try the dog park again--especially b/c Jett only quietly and briefly growled at a neighbor gardening 3 yards away when I walked him this morning (meds doing their thing?) Not so long ago, he would have been in ballistic mode at the site of that. 

What a great experience for all of us. Both dogs were so happy to be out and about, and Jett did so well with all the other dogs and people. After a little barking on the way in (on leash), he rushed a dog or two but not overly aggressively--he just doesn't really know how to greet. Both barked at him and he turned away but clearly wasn't terrified or traumatized. He had a number of interactions with other dogs and people -- and PEOPLE--without incident. One dog was growly at him and he just moved away. He mostly follows our other dog, Radar. Radar is obsessed with getting the tennis ball and ignores everyone and everything else. So Radar follows the ball and Jett follows Radar. Both stayed within easy range of us. 

Jett appeared to begin to get the idea that he could approach other dogs in a more circular manner; not positive about this, but I observed him do it twice so maybe the idea is beginning to sink in. I was really proud and very relieved that it was such a fun experience all around. Even the short time on leash back to the car was better than it has ever been on leash before (not great, but some breaks in the barking-at-other dogs, which never happened before). 

I know dog parks are controversial. I know bad things can happen. But being able to see that Jett is not aggressive in the dog park and he could go up to a couple of people, let them pet him briefly--no aggression, just a bit curious and then off and away after Radar--well, this is such a relief. He had never been aggressive in the DP before but was more barky at times, and my son who has done the DP with us in the past noted the difference, too, so it wasn't just me. 

Both dogs got in the lake and are now wet, stinky, and tired. 

We have a long road ahead and whether or not we are up to the challenge is still to be determined. My oldest son's health will be a major piece of this puzzle. Having a dog who might be aggressive to visitors and continues to be leash reactive is a serious on-going issue (that a muzzle will help a LOT with). But it is definitely so nice to see him act like a normal dog and enjoy the freedom he did today.


----------



## Sabis mom

Such a nice update. I am happy for you that you had a good day. 
Have you been using the muzzle and meds? One of the things I noticed with Shadow was that when she was muzzled on walks I relaxed more and in response so did she. She was never really aggressive though, just afraid and likely to snap at people.


----------



## mkculs

We are muzzle training and definitely using meds. I believe they may be helping, but he's always been fine in open spaces. His "distance to reacting" is much shorter lately, though--and that must be the meds. 

Our strategy has been to avoid everyone and everything on walks, which means limiting where we can go and when. Knowing the dog park is still an option is a huge relief. I was too worried to take him by myself so we hadn't gone in a long time. 

It is just such a great feeling, watching him be "normal" for a while. 

It doesn't hurt that my son is home where I can help him, too.


----------



## mkculs

Jett definitely needs a new home. My son has recovered enough that he will be returning to work, and I don't have the time or energy to work with a dog who is so reactive. We have tried, but I suspect we are just too inexperienced with reactivity and the breed, to be successful. He is muzzle-trained and we stopped going to the dog park--he was too unpredictable. No one has been bitten or hurt, but sometimes I think that is just really good luck and some management on our part. 

So please, let your rescue friends know. I do not want to surrender him to a shelter unless I have no other options. I don't feel I am experienced enough to know if he is salvageable or not and so I will leave that question to trained professionals if it comes down to it.


----------

